# Can this be fixed?



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

On the back of altezza tails there is a little black box that converts the blinker and brake light into one light bulb. Unlike the stock lights the blinker and brake light are in different bulbs. Well on my left altezza the blinker worked but the brake light didnt. The mechanic said it was the little black box on the back of the tail light that went bad. Can I get another or do I have to get another set of lights. Its corny....I had to put my stock lights back in to pass my 2 month over due inspection :thumbdwn:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

are you the SE-L that has the red/amber tails? I can't remember names good. If you have the clear/red tails, definately use those, if not, I really don't like altezzas at all, not b/c of looks but b/c of quality, I don't know many people who have had a good experience with altezza tail lights, they either fog up, or get scratched, or something electrical.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

well, when you fix the altezzas, or euros which is kinda more what they are. i will GLADLY buy the stock tails from you. 

*first dibs on his stock tails*   :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Explain to me what's Euro about those taillights.

They're Altezza-style tails, not Euro.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

^LOL
You tell him Samo


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....sorry, too many ....ebay browsing days, when thats all ya see in the desc.......n it goes back n forth.....euros.....alts......euros......alts.........AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH


anyway yah im down for those se-l tails    :fluffy:


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

I asked if that problem could be fixed. I didnt ask if there cheap or if there euros or altezzas I just asked if my problem could be fixed. If it bothers you that I call them euro lights instead of altezzas, get a life. :loser:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

as all things in life, yes it can be fixed.. you can either buy a new set of altezzas, or make your own black box... i dont know how they work.. so i cant say do this or that.. just buy some SEl tails..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Chuck said:


> as all things in life, yes it can be fixed.. you can either buy a new set of altezzas, or make your own black box... i dont know how they work.. so i cant say do this or that.. just buy some SEl tails..


i agree.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I got a better question, are they worth fixing? I'm sorry, but the 'tezzas are the chepest thing made specifically for our cars. If you take them off and fix that little box back there, I'm sure your next problem will be with water filling up the housing or it fogging up. You might even be lucky enough to mess up the entire electrical system like so many before you have succeeded in doing.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

martpro11 said:


> I asked if that problem could be fixed. I didnt ask if there cheap or if there euros or altezzas I just asked if my problem could be fixed. If it bothers you that I call them euro lights instead of altezzas, get a life. :loser:


You might want to rethink your posts before you go insulting the moderator of this section, dumbass. I make such a big fight about it because the term Euro is misleading and incorrect. Euro tails and Altezza-style tails are not the same thing - not even close - and to call Altezza-style tails "euro" is extremely misleading.

:loser:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

It's kinda like when your teacher tells you to use whom instead of who, only more important.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Sorta. It's just a dumb misnomer, and it's caused some SERIOUS confusion within the European scene. BMW guys call up performance shops and ask for Euro tails, thinking they're going to get the nice red-and-clear ones, but lo and behold, in the mail comes a set of 'Tezzas! This has been a serious problem.

Calling 'Tezzas Euro is no different than calling an intake an exhaust, or something. It's just not the least bit _correct_.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i still dont get the whole Altezza name... i know that the toyota altezza has the lights stock(also called lexus is300 here) but so does the altima, the rx300/330, etc... oh well, im :topic:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> i still dont get the whole Altezza name... i know that the toyota altezza has the lights stock(also called lexus is300 here) but so does the altima, the rx300/330, etc... oh well, im :topic:


yah but your a post whore so it doesnt matter  j/k.


yes. as said, it can be fixed, but will either backfire, or cause more problems down the line. keep your stock tails, as they are a hard/expencive part to come by.

also, sorry for starting this whole 'tezza/euro convo, i suck, but im sorry.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Calling Altezzas Euros is like saying the Skyline is a European car just b/c it's available in some parts of europe.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> yah but your a post whore so it doesnt matter  j/k.



me==>







<== you


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> me==>
> 
> 
> 
> ...














now that this has been answered, dont think anymore needs to be said


----------

